# Pay as you go Dongle!! In Spain.



## Sirtravelot

Hey guys, I'll be going to Spain soon for 3 weeks and have been wondering if you guys could tell me which pay as you go dongle for internet and pay as you go simcard I should use. 

Anyone got advice?


----------



## Caroline777

Hi. I'd be interested to know about pay-as-u-go dongles too as, when I was in Spain in Jan this year, I just couldn't find one...even though I was told I'd be able to buy one, everywhere I asked said no, you have to have a contract? Sorry I can't answer this for you, but hope someone here can help us both!


----------



## SteveScot

Try masmovil.

(I can't post web links yet apparently)

When I was last out at my house in Spain, I had a chat with the local computer shop about dongles and that's the one they recommended. Can be used on a pay as you go basis as long as you top up at least once every three months. It runs in the Orange network apparently.


----------



## davexf

Hi

I walked into a Vodafone shop and they were only to happy to sell me a PAYG donge with sim card. 

Davexf


----------



## SandCouple

I have a Spanish Vodafone dongle PAYG, just need new sim every time we go out to Spain.
Last cost was 29Euro for 3gigabites and ran out after 30 days.
Lady in Vodafone shope helpfull with setting up whenever I go in.


----------



## SandCouple

I have a Spanish Vodafone dongle PAYG, just need new sim every time we go out to Spain.
Last cost was 29Euro for 3gigabites and ran out after 30 days.
Just bought off Evilbay a 3 MiFi dongle that is sim free and unlocked, going to try new simm in that next time out in Spain, should save me sticking dongle on a long USB cable up to window and go WiFi in apartment.
Lady in Vodafone shope helpfull with setting up whenever I go in.


----------



## VFR

Bear in mind that the (what look like) official shops are staffed by young girls who will promise the earth/lie etc etc, so to get a better commission you will of course need a contract & a pay-as-you-go simply does not exist in Spain.

Besides this contract can be cancelled at a moments notice (big smile) and it even gives you free travel on DanAir. 

The shops will simply wash their hands when any issue rears its head once you have signed on the dotted line (of course I speak in general terms)


----------



## davexf

playamonte said:


> & a pay-as-you-go simply does not exist in Spain.


Oh yes it does


----------



## stevesainty

I got one off the shelf in Carrefour when I first arrived in Spain last October. I just needed my passport for the assistant to process it. 

You can top up online. For light use it costs €1 every day you use it up to 200mb, minimum monthly spend of €3.

For medium use €19 for 30 days 1Gb or €29 for 30 days 3Gb.

The initial cost of the dongle was €49 including €10 of online credit. Ideal for just checking emails or light surfing.

Reasonable Skype on 3Gb package.


----------



## VFR

davexf said:


> Oh yes it does


Yes I know it does.


----------



## SandCouple

stevesainty said:


> I got one off the shelf in Carrefour when I first arrived in Spain last October. I just needed my passport for the assistant to process it.
> 
> You can top up online. For light use it costs €1 every day you use it up to 200mb, minimum monthly spend of €3.
> 
> For medium use €19 for 30 days 1Gb or €29 for 30 days 3Gb.
> 
> The initial cost of the dongle was €49 including €10 of online credit. Ideal for just checking emails or light surfing.
> 
> Reasonable Skype on 3Gb package.


:clap2: Thanks for the Info, will be driving by Carrefours so might drop in and look what deals they have on.


----------



## SandCouple

SteveScot said:


> Try masmovil.
> 
> (I can't post web links yet apparently)
> 
> When I was last out at my house in Spain, I had a chat with the local computer shop about dongles and that's the one they recommended. Can be used on a pay as you go basis as long as you top up at least once every three months. It runs in the Orange network apparently.


Thanks for the info, found a Masmovil shop near us, not far from Bull ring in Puerto Banus, Nic ward very helpful.
Wanted 149€ for a WiFi dongle, but I have my UK unlocked WiFi dongle. Tried his sim and connected straight in.
Monthly rolling contract 5Gig for 29€ and can cancel at anytime. Sim last 9 months before expires, not like Vodafone. 
If anyone wants more info get in touch.


----------



## teccer

playamonte said:


> Yes I know it does.


I first bought my vodafone dongle 4 years ago in Spain and because I'm always back in Spain in less than 6 months after my last recharge I've never had to get a new sim card, because I'm always putting videos on you tube I pay 25 euros a month for 10gb I've never had any problem getting access anywhere in Spain with vodafone but for general emails 10 euros a month is plenty


----------



## SandCouple

*Dongle in Spain*

Hi All,
Found a mobile connection through Masmolvil. 29€ a month for 5Gig, suspend it any time.
Sim last 9 months & cost 5€ if it expires.
I brought an unlocked -- Sim free WiFi dongle from UK as Masmovil outlet wanted to charge me 149€ for WiFi dongle.
If anyone wants more info let me know.


----------



## teccer

SandCouple said:


> Hi All,
> Found a mobile connection through Masmolvil. 29€ a month for 5Gig, suspend it any time.
> Sim last 9 months & cost 5€ if it expires.
> I brought an unlocked -- Sim free WiFi dongle from UK as Masmovil outlet wanted to charge me 149€ for WiFi dongle.
> If anyone wants more info let me know.


I still think 25euros for 10gb with a vodefone dongle contract free is better that 29 euros for 5 gb with mas movil.

just saying


----------



## SandCouple

*Dongle in Spain*



teccer said:


> I still think 25euros for 10gb with a vodefone dongle contract free is better that 29 euros for 5 gb with mas movil.
> 
> just saying


Hi 
Thanks for the reply, yes 25€ for 10Gb is better, but when I went in to Vodafone they wanted me to sign a contract and would not let have pay-as you-go.

Where did you get your sim from?


----------



## teccer

SandCouple said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the reply, yes 25€ for 10Gb is better, but when I went in to Vodafone they wanted me to sign a contract and would not let have pay-as you-go.
> 
> Where did you get your sim from?


Hi
I got mine at MAZARRON in the vodafone shop,( very good service good English spoken,) near mercadona but I also went with a friend 6 months ago and he got one at the CARREFOUR at centro commercial just going into Cartagena from Alacante end (no English spoken there when we were there)

the first pack with dongle and sim cost about 39 euros but you get 3 months at 10gb with it from then on it's monthly top ups at your choice of tariff, 
hope you get better luck next time


----------



## SandCouple

Thanks for info, must be the area we live in (Costa del Sol) 
Will check Carrefor next time we are over here in Spain.


----------



## TomH

Thanks for the info!


----------



## 230Lucky

Hi, I'm not at all computer savy but I've read all of your comments & it's been a great help to me. All I'm looking for is a way to get internet at my house in Spain when we are there 4/5 times a year. No contracts. Want to be able to watch the odd TV programme on iPlayer for example & the news, possibly the odd skype call. Dongle seems like a good solution. so am I right in thinking I can go on eBay & buy a cheap unlocked Dongle, come to spain & go to Carrefour or a mobile shop & buy a PayAsYouGo Dongle SIM card (nothing to do with my mobile phone?) , put this in my dongle follow the instructions (that hopefully are in English eek) and I'll have internet access on my laptop? Is this correct?
Also a friend of mine has thrown the suggestion of MiFi into the mix but I don't understand this & how I would get it set up.
Thanks in advance for any help/advice you guys can give me.


----------



## davexf

Hola and Welcome to the forum, 

If you have a smartphone, then your cheapest / best route maybe to buy Europe wide internet from your English supplier, the rates have been lowered in many cases and will continue to fall in line with the EU directives. 

Other than that then yes an unlocked dongle will accept any sim card - just make sure you will get reception where you intend to use it. 

Around here the Wimax suppliers have packages for owners that only holiday here but live elsewhere. 

Davexf


----------



## 230Lucky

Thank you for that 
Never heard of Wimax is that a Spanish mobile phone provider?


----------



## SandCouple

*Dongle // MiFi*



230Lucky said:


> Hi, I'm not at all computer savy but I've read all of your comments & it's been a great help to me. All I'm looking for is a way to get internet at my house in Spain when we are there 4/5 times a year. No contracts. Want to be able to watch the odd TV programme on iPlayer for example & the news, possibly the odd skype call. Dongle seems like a good solution. so am I right in thinking I can go on eBay & buy a cheap unlocked Dongle, come to spain & go to Carrefour or a mobile shop & buy a PayAsYouGo Dongle SIM card (nothing to do with my mobile phone?) , put this in my dongle follow the instructions (that hopefully are in English eek) and I'll have internet access on my laptop? Is this correct?
> Also a friend of mine has thrown the suggestion of MiFi into the mix but I don't understand this & how I would get it set up.
> Thanks in advance for any help/advice you guys can give me.


Hi,
Yes you are nearly there, here are my thoughts & question for you.
I purchased my unlocked SIM free dongle from Amazon as been worked off Evilbay by friends that have had bad experiences. There again you might not.
Originally I purchased a Huawei unit 4 years ago, but as the newer ones are better you may be able to steam TV through them.
The new Huawei I have just purchased is an E5776 good for 4G plus an aerial witha TS9 connector.
Whilst in Spain (Marbella area) I use Masmovil and got my SIM from a shop near by and can suspend my contract at any time as long as tell them a few days before end of the month.
If I remember Niclas did say they where tying up with a local Internet provider to offer 20G to your home. Once you have paid for 6 months can suspend and start the contract any time you want.
Where in Spain are you?
Hope this has been of some help
Peter


----------



## 230Lucky

My current provider charges £50 for 150mb data which doesn't seem enough to watch tv 1-2hrs a day for 2-4weeks. But I'm guessing, I don't know how much data a TV programme uses.


----------



## davexf

230Lucky said:


> Thank you for that
> Never heard of Wimax is that a Spanish mobile phone provider?


Hola

No Wimax is like a telephone signal for internet - but you need line of sight to the transmitting mast. If, like me, you can´t get a telephone line anywhere near your property, then like my supplier does, he has a fibre optic supplier to his "high on a hill" mast, and sells connectivity to the internet which I receive on a TV aerial type receiver. 

The four suppliers round me have packages for holiday home owners, and indeed, many commercial holiday lets offer "free wifi" if you rent their holiday home 

Davexf


----------



## 230Lucky

Thanks, we're Close to Torre Del Mar on the south coast. How many GB do you get & how much did it cost? I agree you might be right with the eBay v Amazon thing. At least I'll have some come back with Amazon. I've left it all a little too late we're setting off in less than a week oops.


----------



## 230Lucky

Gosh the Winmax situation sounds quite complex. Thank you though. I think I'd need to contact someone from the supplier to look at that option. Hoping for something maybe a little similes for now then maybe look at this win max option in the winter. It was oh so simple when Sky TV worked. Haha.


----------



## SandCouple

*That's a lot*



230Lucky said:


> My current provider charges £50 for 150mb data which doesn't seem enough to watch tv 1-2hrs a day for 2-4weeks. But I'm guessing, I don't know how much data a TV programme uses.


That seems a lot of money for not much bandwidth.
Have a look at Jaztel sure have better deals


----------



## 230Lucky

SandCouple said:


> That seems a lot of money for not much bandwidth.
> Have a look at Jaztel sure have better deals


That's what I thought. I'll take a look at your suggestion now, thanks.x


----------



## zenkarma

230Lucky said:


> Also a friend of mine has thrown the suggestion of MiFi into the mix but I don't understand this & how I would get it set up.


A MiFi device works in exactly the same way as a dongle would except unlike a dongle which is a one device connection (usually via USB) a MiFi device broadcasts a WiFi signal a number of devices can use.

I tried to get a PAYG Internet dongle and found they all (Telefonica, Vodaphone, Masmovil) wanted me to sign a contract, even though I could cancel it on a month to month basis. All I wanted was a dongle preloaded with xGb of data like you can get in the UK. This is not possible in Spain.


----------



## SandCouple

*MiFi Dongle*



zenkarma said:


> A MiFi device works in exactly the same way as a dongle would except unlike a dongle which is a one device connection (usually via USB) a MiFi device broadcasts a WiFi signal a number of devices can use.
> 
> I tried to get a PAYG Internet dongle and found they all (Telefonica, Vodaphone, Masmovil) wanted me to sign a contract, even though I could cancel it on a month to month basis. All I wanted was a dongle preloaded with xGb of data like you can get in the UK. This is not possible in Spain.


Yes that is all I wanted, but found the likes oh Vodafone very expensive for the PAYG SIM.
Movisil allows you to suspend your contract as long as you tell them be couple dsaysd before end of the month. Plus you can leave the SIM account not active for up to 9 months.


----------



## 230Lucky

zenkarma said:


> A MiFi device works in exactly the same way as a dongle would except unlike a dongle which is a one device connection (usually via USB) a MiFi device broadcasts a WiFi signal a number of devices can use.
> 
> I tried to get a PAYG Internet dongle and found they all (Telefonica, Vodaphone, Masmovil) wanted me to sign a contract, even though I could cancel it on a month to month basis. All I wanted was a dongle preloaded with xGb of data like you can get in the UK. This is not possible in Spain.


Yeah that's exactly what I want. If you took out a contract though would they let you cancel it say after 2months if you wanted or were you tied in for the 1st year?


----------



## SandCouple

*Dongle // MiFi*



230Lucky said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I want. If you took out a contract though would they let you cancel it say after 2months if you wanted or were you tied in for the 1st year?


Not tiedf in at all, suspend it a couple days before end of month and re activate it before month 9 is up.
Only pay for time needed and use.
If you in Marbella area can give you they contact of guy I use.
If not look up Masmovil on Google and see who is local agent in your area.


----------



## ccm47

Orange still do a PAYG data sim. It's €3.62 a day for 250mb. Not enough for more than 10mins of a TV programme but plenty for checking emails and general internet work. You need to check the tariffs column on their web site to find it at the bottom of their data plans but the shops should be more forthcoming.

My dongle also allows me to text Orange a message >"alta bono mensual/semenal" for a discount on the daily rate. Don't know if that's still available to new customers but worth asking about.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

Tuenti seems to be the cheapest for mobile internet at the present...7.25 for 1 GB and local calls for 18 cents you can talk 30 minutes...even Skype is working very well...


----------



## jimenato

ccm47 said:


> Orange still do a PAYG data sim. It's €3.62 a day for 250mb. Not enough for more than 10mins of a TV programme but plenty for checking emails and general internet work. You need to check the tariffs column on their web site to find it at the bottom of their data plans but the shops should be more forthcoming.
> 
> My dongle also allows me to text Orange a message >"alta bono mensual/semenal" for a discount on the daily rate. Don't know if that's still available to new customers but worth asking about.


More or less the same experience for me in Spain except that you can't buy the SIM in the shops - only online. I found that the 250mb per day was often ignored - could sometimes go way over that. Also beware that once you have used the monthly - mensual - quota you can't renew until 30 days is up leaving you without any internet cover at all.


----------



## 230Lucky

:hungry:


SandCouple said:


> Not tiedf in at all, suspend it a couple days before end of month and re activate it before month 9 is up.
> Only pay for time needed and use.
> If you in Marbella area can give you they contact of guy I use.
> If not look up Masmovil on Google and see who is local agent in your area.


Thanks. Yeah Marbella isn't that close for me really so I'll look online thanks. I appreciate the info.


----------



## 230Lucky

I appreciate all the help from you good people. It's given me a lot to go on & I'll be more 'in the know' when talking to these companies. Thank you all. Hope you all have fun in the sun.


----------



## zenkarma

230Lucky said:


> If you took out a contract though would they let you cancel it say after 2months if you wanted or were you tied in for the 1st year?


Yes you can cancel it on a month by month basis, you're not tied in for a whole year. However, I think there was a charge to reactivate it again. The company I went to who were Masmvoil distributors would also (for a fee) allow you to 'park' your mobile number with them to keep it active. So the next time you come out you just simply reactivate it again.

Best to take a look at the Masmovil site:

MÁSMÓVIL: Your mobile operator with the cheapest rates â€“ MÁSMÓVIL


----------



## 230Lucky

Thank you I'll take a look at the link.


----------



## Glennn

Hi I just moved to Oliva (part time) working in Scotland. What I'm looking for is occasional net access for my home PC via a wifi dongle. I was thinking about magicsim (dual sim device for mobile) with UK and World SIM for Spain. Then using phone as a hotspot for the home PC. Will this work ? Can I get a dongle to do this ?

Glennn
Canada/UK


----------



## SandCouple

Glennn said:


> Hi I just moved to Oliva (part time) working in Scotland. What I'm looking for is occasional net access for my home PC via a wifi dongle. I was thinking about magicsim (dual sim device for mobile) with UK and World SIM for Spain. Then using phone as a hotspot for the home PC. Will this work ? Can I get a dongle to do this ?
> 
> Glennn
> Canada/UK


I use a company called MasMovil.
They do a PAYG data SIM that last 30 days & can choose 1,3 or 5Gig for the month.
Can suspend at end of month and start again when you want within 30 days.
I bought a mobile MiFi dongle that I use when in Spain that way can tether few device at once.


----------



## Glennn

SandCouple said:


> I use a company called MasMovil.
> They do a PAYG data SIM that last 30 days & can choose 1,3 or 5Gig for the month.
> Can suspend at end of month and start again when you want within 30 days.
> I bought a mobile MiFi dongle that I use when in Spain that way can tether few device at once.


Thanks. I will probably be there about 2 weekends per month on an ongoing basis so don't really need to suspend it, just keep topped up (online ?). I'm in town this weekend (Oliva Denia) where could I get ne of these ? What didi you pay for your Mifi and where did you get it ?

- Glennn


----------



## Hey Jude

*Payg*

Carrefour has PAYG not stuck to 30 days.

Just log in which days you need it. Cost 1€ plus tax per day.


----------



## bowlerreg

*Los Gallardos*

I am going to be in Los Gallardos for the winter does anyone use a dongle in this area if so how well does it work, which is the best service?.
Many thanks in advance.
Reg


----------



## SandCouple

Glennn said:


> Thanks. I will probably be there about 2 weekends per month on an ongoing basis so don't really need to suspend it, just keep topped up (online ?). I'm in town this weekend (Oliva Denia) where could I get ne of these ? What didi you pay for your Mifi and where did you get it ?
> 
> - Glennn


Hi Glenn,
I bought my SIM free MiFi dongle off Amazon.
Huawei E5332 or Huawei E5776s-32 4G Mobile dongle should work.
I also purchased an external 3G ZTE antenna, must have a TS9 connector as reception is not 100% in the area I have my place
As for the SIM look up MASMOVIL for local agents.
Hope this helps
Peter


----------



## twomacs2

*Data in Spain*

Most of the early responses are a couple of years old and I hope that Spain has improved its options for travelling in Spain.
I have an Iphone for which I will need data (at least 2GB) and next to nothing for calls/text
I also have a laptop (will need a dongle with at least 3Gb)
Husband has an Ipad (3G enabled) and would like data

We will be in Spain for 3 months and based in Denia - no all carriers work in Denia, I believe
Can any one provide me with up to date info on the best carrier to use for these devices. I dont care if I have to use separate carriers.
Cheers
Denise


----------



## Zeke1874

Hi Y'all.
Moved to Javea six days ago and no decided what broadband supplier to go with yet. Any suggestions? Also any suggestions on a Spanish pay as you go sim for mobile and pay as you go do dongle for Internet? 
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Guest

twomacs2 said:


> Most of the early responses are a couple of years old and I hope that Spain has improved its options for travelling in Spain.
> I have an Iphone for which I will need data (at least 2GB) and next to nothing for calls/text
> I also have a laptop (will need a dongle with at least 3Gb)
> Husband has an Ipad (3G enabled) and would like data
> 
> We will be in Spain for 3 months and based in Denia - no all carriers work in Denia, I believe
> Can any one provide me with up to date info on the best carrier to use for these devices. I dont care if I have to use separate carriers.
> Cheers
> Denise


Yoigo - El operador con tarifas baratas e ilimitadas de móvil e internet las 24h

We have a 20Gb data package and a MIFI - Yoigo uses the movistar network (Telefonica)

We only pay 29 euros a month for 20Gb of data, the cheapest supplier I have found in Spain. Alternatively you can visit the Phone House (Carphonewarehouse) to obtain this package.

Good luck!


----------



## AllHeart

The deals and packages companies are offering are always changing, so if someone recommends a deal or package, it might not exist any more. Also, there are loads and loads of deals and packages each company offers, and a package or deal for one person may not be the best for another person. So my humble opinion is that you should look at the store yourself online and/or go into the store yourself to ask, rather than get advice on the forum. 

Here are four of the companies that seem to be most popular. They all have info on their deals and packages on their website:

Phone House - Móviles y ADSL de Movistar, Orange, Vodafone, Yoigo, Jazztel y Ono

Vente a Orange | Móviles, Tarifas 4G, ADSL, TV e Internet

Movil, fibra optica, telefono fijo y ADSL | Vodafone Particulares

Movistar. MÃ³viles libres, Fibra, TV, Series y ahora Canal+


----------

